

Building Inspector by NYPL Labs - talos
http://buildinginspector.nypl.org/

======
michaelmior
This is open source[0] and looks as though it runs on Heroku. Neat.

[0] [https://github.com/NYPL/building-
inspector](https://github.com/NYPL/building-inspector)

